# Question on K9 dogs



## Rezource (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok so my question is that do police and / military use both female and male German Shepherds for attacking and drug searching etc. ? Or do they only use Males for that type of work ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

They use both.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both. Dogs are chosen on their abilities regardless of sex


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Most will use whatever dog/sex passes their selection testing. Some departments/handlers have a preference for males only.

Ang


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both, they just have to make it through all the training and test scenarios. If they can do that, they don't care what the sex is.


----------

